#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  EU subsidies veroorzaken steeds meer problemen met immigranten uit Afrika in Marokko

## Revisor

Europa betaalt Marokko miljoenen subsidies om Afrikaanse immigranten tegen te houden. De elite graait zich rijk uit deze subsidiepot maar doen vrijwel niets om deze immigranten op te vangen. De lokale bevolking wordt helemaal gek van deze immigranten.

----------


## Revisor

Vier jaar geleden smeekte de lokale bevolking in dezelfde wijk in Casablanca om een oplossing:

----------


## Revisor

5 jaar geleden:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Europa betaalt Marokko miljoenen subsidies om Afrikaanse immigranten tegen te houden. De elite graait zich rijk uit deze subsidiepot maar doen vrijwel niets om deze immigranten op te vangen. *De lokale bevolking wordt helemaal gek van deze immigranten*.



Maar als de lokale bevolking rond dumpplaatsen van immigranten in Nederland gek worden (zich storen aan het gedrag van veiligelanders) van immigranten heet dat racisme.








"Overlast" is een alweer zo'n begrip om dreigementen, geweld, stelen en vervuiling rond deze groep te bagatelliseren. Want de feiten rond dit onderwerp moeten zo veel mogelijk verdoezeld worden.

Die titel boven dit artikel is ook tendentieus: "subsidies veroorzaken (...)". Wat? Er wordt weer gewezen naar Europa en niet naar het gedrag van de probleem-neger uit Afrika. Want het zijn toch allemaal negers die de problemen veroorzaken in Marokko? Ik neem voor het gemak maar even aan dat de het niet over blanke afrikanen gaat. En als Marokko die ellende naar Europa zou laten doorreizen wat daar tot problemen zou leiden, dan mag daar natuurlijk niets van gezegd worden, want dat zou racisme zijn. 


.

----------


## Revisor

Het is een westers probleem maar de Marokkaanse elite krijgt er geld voor om de Afrikanen tegen te houden. Mogen ze concureren met de armoezaaiers in Marokko. Zo wordt een westers probleem afgewenteld op het gewone volk.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5623756


Er is daar niets voor de afrikanen georganiseerd. Ze dolen daar maar rond zonder dat de Marokkaanse overheid iets organiseert om ze te helpen. Ze zijn overgeleverd aan de straat. Waar is de doekoe die Europa aan Marokko betaalt?

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5623758


Ik denk dat Marokko uiteindelijk zich wel laat omkopen. Sterker nog, ik denk dat het een onderhandelingsstrategie is om er meer uit te halen. Dat ze met de westerse dumpkampen gaan meewerken denk ik voorlopig niet.

Marokko wordt al betaald om de zwart Afrikaans immigranten vergunningen te geven. Meer toegang voor Afrikaanse studenten in Marokko. Marokko heeft inmiddels iets van 60.000 a 70.000 verblijfsvergunningen uitgereikt. Daarnaast westerse investeringen en trainingen in betere grensbewaking. Dat leidt tot veel afrikaanse zwervers en bedelaars in bepaalde steden zoals bijvoorbeeld Tanger.

Dat het westen geld in zal blijven pompen is voorspelbaar. Maar niet alleen in Marokko. Veel Afrikaanse landen worden betaald door Europa om immigranten tegen te houden. Veel zwart Afrikaanse landen worden ook betaald. Samenwerken met dictators is geen probleem. De vluchteling en immigrant moet tegengehouden worden.

We hebben al gelezen tot welke misdaden dat geleidt heeft in Libie.

Ik ben het met de Eurpeanen eens om (menselijkere) middelen te zoeken om ze tegen te houden maar in mijn ogen is het dweilen met de kraan open. Zolang het westen dictaturen en corrupte regimes steunt en de Afrikaanse landen blijft uitzuigen en politiek blijft manipuleren voor het eigen gewin zal er niets veranderen.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5637468

----------

